# Bathing/Dusting/not getting wet



## eowynroh (Sep 18, 2008)

I remember hearing something about making sure before you release your baby that he can get wet without getting soaked. Something about dusting. What's this all about?

Because right now after each feeding session, he gets wiped down with a damp cloth. And he does get soaked (at least around his head and neck).


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

I think what you mean is the birds need enough bathing until they get to the point where they can bathe and come out not looking all water logged and soggy. And the dusting I think you mean is when they do their little shake and ruffle a bunch of "bird dust" will fly out...you can see it well in the sunshine. They need enough of that so when they bathe they don't get water logged and unable to escape danger. The more bathes they can take the better and they make their own "dust". They need to be able to take bathes in shallow water rather than just wiping down....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yep .. any bird that is going to get released has to have had many, many baths in order to get the feathers waterproof and in pristine condition. If water just from a wet cloth soaks the feathers of your bird, then it is not releasable at this time .. needs more time, more baths, and better feather condition.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I just looked at the photo you posted of your baby .. it's way, way too young to be worrying about pristine feather condition .. it's just a baby and doesn't even have all its feathers yet. Sorry to have jumped the gun a bit here!  BUT .. when the time does come, the condition of the feathers is very, very important.

Terry


----------



## eowynroh (Sep 18, 2008)

*Reply from Punky's mom*

Oh, just wait till you see the next picture I post of Punky. He's huge! He's almost got all his fathers. There are a few bare spots under his wings and his head feathers are growing in more slowly than his wings. Today he figured out how to eat seed on his own. (I'm so proud!) And he's been stretching out those wings of his. I'll post soon. Thanks so much, everyone!


----------

